# Asus RT-N65U and Western Digital My Passport 2TB



## l0max

is your router updated to the latest firmware?
can you force usb 2.0 mode on the router?


----------



## dizzy4

I have the same router and it works with my 500gb my passport no problem. Are you running the asus dd-wrt release or the standard one? try resetting all the aicloud stuff to default and the servers center under usb application to standard. My settings are:

Usb application -- servers center -- turn samba on and leave alone

aicloud -- first 2 settings on


----------



## Deeldo

I'll try some of the suggestions.

So far I have tried with the firmware that I got my router with, then updated to the latest Asus firmware, and then custom firmware (this one: http://code.google.com/p/rt-n56u (version 3.0.3.1-027).


----------



## Deeldo

I can't start AiDisk wizard because I get this error:

_"You have not plugged any USB disk or have removed it. Please plug it and use the wizard again."_

Also, there is no dd-wrt firmware for RT-N65U. Only 66. But I don't think that will work.

I think Samba is activated, but my disk is still unmounted.
It also says "USB function is disabled" but I don't know how to enable it.

Here are 2 images that show my settings (however I have reverted back to original & latest Asus firmware):




So frustrating. The hdd is found but it's not mounted and therefore not recognized.


----------



## Deeldo

Now I got a new error <.<

Code:



Code:


Jan  5 02:42:14 kernel: end_request: critical target error, dev sda, sector 0
Jan  5 02:42:14 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint
Jan  5 02:42:44 kernel: usb 2-2: reset SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
Jan  5 02:42:44 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep
Jan  5 02:42:44 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep 86016880
Jan  5 02:42:44 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep 860168ac
Jan  5 02:42:44 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: WARN: transfer error on endpoint
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: usb 2-2: reset SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep 86016880
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep 860168ac
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: usb 2-2: reset SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep 86016880
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep 860168ac
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x08
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda]  Sense Key : 0x7 [current] 
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda]  ASC=0x74 ASCQ=0x71
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 f0 00 00 10 00
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 240
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: quiet_error: 54 callbacks suppressed
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 30
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 31
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] killing request
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x01 driverbyte=0x00
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
Jan  5 02:42:50 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device


----------



## dizzy4

your picture of the interface looks different than the asus supplied version I have. It might be different for different regions, but are you sure it is an asus provided firmware?


----------



## grunion

Have you tested each usb port?


----------



## Deeldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> your picture of the interface looks different than the asus supplied version I have. It might be different for different regions, but are you sure it is an asus provided firmware?


It's the customized firmware I used. It's explained in the post just above the pictures.
But I reverted back to Asus latest firmware. It just doesn't make any difference.
And yup, I tried both USB ports, it's the same.

I have tried NTFS, exFAT, EXT3 and now trying EXT2. So far no progress.

I get "USB function is disabled" when I hover the mouse over the USB icon in the top right corner, even though it lights up and shows as "active".


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> It's the customized firmware I used. It's explained in the post just above the pictures.
> But I reverted back to Asus latest firmware. It just doesn't make any difference.
> And yup, I tried both USB ports, it's the same.
> I have tried NTFS, exFAT, EXT3 and now trying EXT2. So far no progress.
> I get "USB function is disabled" when I hover the mouse over the USB icon in the top right corner, even though it lights up and shows as "active".


What custom firmware do you normally use? If the kernel version is too low, I know for a fact that arm(el) usb drivers had a glaring bug with certain controllers that caused it to regurgitate error spam, and disable the USB device. Sometime around kernel 2.6 era is when this bug was prominent. That said, a couple of things to try:
Use a powered USB hub with the router. I know this isn't convenient, but it IS just a router, and if it isn't supplying sufficient voltage to get the controller on the HDD side to power on fully, you will have issues.
Try a different external drive - just to test the theory. The error not related to filesystems (see SDA reference instead of SDA reference, it denotes the disk, not a partition on the disk)
If you are using a USB 3.0 disk, I could see that tripping up the xhci driver as well, so try and use a USB 2.0 disk if available. If a different hard drive doesn't work, try it with a thumb drive as well, if it works with a thumb drive than surely the issue is power-related.


----------



## Deeldo

Sorry for the late reply, I just kinda ignored this issue. Both HDD and router are working great on its own, only when you connect the two it creates issues.
I'm getting a 64gb USB 3.0 memory stick (Kingston HyperX) tomorrow, I'll connect it and see how it behaves. It should require less power.


----------



## Deeldo

I'm pretty sure the HDD is malfunctioning. I'm having huge issues connecting it to the PC. Sometimes it even refuses to work. I will RMA it.
My USB stick, Kingston HyperX is working just fine.


----------



## Deeldo

I finally got this solved!

For future reference, it was the damned security partition which was blocking router from accessing the HDD! Pretty freaking logical!
I downloaded WD Security app and completely removed the security. Now it's working great!


----------

